#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-05
<MadnessRed> hi all
<MichealH> Hi
<MadnessRed> whats happened to the website?
<MichealH> I dont know
<MichealH> :/
<MichealH> Let me see?
<MichealH> Hmm
<MichealH> !status is [Website] Down [Launchpad] Up [Wiki] Seems Up [Bot] Up
<TourBot> I'll remember that, MichealH
<MadnessRed> !status
<TourBot> status is [Website] Down [Launchpad] Up [Wiki] Seems Up [Bot] Up
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download
<MichealH> !status is <reply>[Website] Down [Launchpad] Up [Wiki] Seems Up [Bot] Up
<TourBot> But status already means something else!
<MichealH> *sigh
<MichealH> !no status is <reply>[Website] Down [Launchpad] Up [Wiki] Seems Up [Bot] Up
<TourBot> I'll remember that MichealH
<MichealH> !status
<TourBot> [Website] Down [Launchpad] Up [Wiki] Seems Up [Bot] Up
<MadnessRed> nice
<MadnessRed> also any news on the front page?
<MichealH> Not yet, acctually
<MadnessRed> kk
<MichealH> We had a meeting one saturday and discussed
<MichealH> Its a nice idea to look at the logs
<MichealH> If I can find logs :s
<MichealH> <meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-tour/2011/ubuntu-tour.2011-01-29-20.59.moin.txt
<MadnessRed> your birthdays a day after mine
<MichealH> Really?
<MichealH> \o/
<MadnessRed> yh, it's not really that unlikely
<MadnessRed> jsut had a very boring lecture on it
<MadnessRed> anyway, I gotta go, i'll leave my computer logged onto the irc so i'll get any messages when I get back, I am also working on an addon for the firefox tour that will give the user options for other tours if he has installed other browsers
<UndiFineD> <mattgriffin> Billynkid: ubuntu-tour ... one of the executions of the education campaign could promote what they're doing at Ubuntu Tour ... so perhaps some overlap but i think we would take the role of publicizing their work to a large audience * mattgriffin checks ossg.bcs.org
<UndiFineD> on #ubuntu-adverts
<UndiFineD> matt works for canonical
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-06
<MichealH> Muscovy: The site was down yesterday?
<Muscovy> Was it?
<MichealH> It still is
<Muscovy> I've been meaning to switch host. Stuff keeps blacking out randomly. :|
<Muscovy> I can see it fine, oddly.
<MichealH> hmm
<MichealH> Oops! Google Chrome could not find ubuntutour.org
<MichealH> Uhh
<MichealH> There seems to be a issue client-side
<MichealH> But MadnessRed found a issue yesteday with it
<Muscovy> My friend says pinging it from just about any non-NA server fails.
<MichealH> Hmm
<Muscovy> Worst case scenario it'll be like this until the en of the month.
<MichealH> Thats, bad
<MichealH> Hi Jason
<UndiFineD> did you guys see my message ?
<MichealH> When?
<Muscovy> I don't think I did, sorry.
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> <mattgriffin> Billynkid: ubuntu-tour ... one of the executions of the education campaign could promote what they're doing at Ubuntu Tour ... so perhaps some overlap but i think we would take the role of publicizing their work to a large audience * mattgriffin checks ossg.bcs.org
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> on #ubuntu-adverts
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> matt works for canonical
<UndiFineD> that may mean people from canonical are willing to support this
<MichealH> Seriously?
<MichealH> Nice!
<UndiFineD> yep
<UndiFineD> remember: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/canonical-to-spend-on-advertising-ubuntu-one-sdk-coming-more-from-udd/
<TourBot> Title: Canonical to spend on advertising, Ubuntu One SDK coming, more from #udd (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<Omega> Awesome!
<UndiFineD> the adverts are related to inform new users, and new users need to be explained ubuntu
<Omega> UndiFineD: You're in a lot of channels :P
<UndiFineD> so this coming from matt may be a hint of what is to come
<UndiFineD> I explained that you guys are basically waiting for alpha 3
<UndiFineD> so I would not be suprised by then help may enter
<UndiFineD> it would be cool if we could do another promo near that time
<UndiFineD> and be ready for natty on release
<UndiFineD> in some languages at least
<Omega> It's easier now that we've got the infrastructure in place.
<Omega> Great work UndiFineD :>
<UndiFineD> Omega: I have a broad interest
<Omega> :)
<UndiFineD> Someday I hope to open up my own it shop that can depend on governments using linux
<Omega> So do I, but I can't stand being in a lot of IRC channels
<UndiFineD> thus having a fixed income based upon support
<Omega> Hah, that's where our interests differ my friend :)
<Omega> I can't bring myself to support governments
<UndiFineD> I am only in some 60 orso
<Omega> Maybe we could hang out sometime though, I'm moving to .nl soon.
<UndiFineD> really ? cool
<UndiFineD> but I must say I live in friesland, far away from civilisation
<Omega> Leuk :)
<Omega> I'm moving to Utrecht
<UndiFineD> university
<Muscovy> I've whined at the webhost about what's going on just in case they can fix it.
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Sorry, the site may be up and down for a while. Poke Muscovy to make it better faster.
<MichealH> !no status is s/[Website] Up/[Website] Down
<TourBot> I'll remember that MichealH
<MichealH> !status
<TourBot> status is s/[Website] Up/[Website] Down
<MichealH> :/
<MichealH> Sec,
<MichealH> !no status is <reply>[Website] Down [Launchpad] Up [Wiki] Seems Up [Bot] Up
<TourBot> I'll remember that MichealH
